# Windermere Shetlands



## SweetOpal (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello, John and Melanie Rimmer have a new website it is up and started, look for many more additions and updates. You can see the site at

www.windermereshetlands.com


----------



## Leeana (Oct 31, 2008)

Jennifer,

Do they have a email? PM it to me if you want to...


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 31, 2008)

THAT IS WEIRD, I was just doign a search for them 2 nights ago.....................


----------



## Keri (Oct 31, 2008)

Gorgeous horses!!!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Oct 31, 2008)

Leanna,

I have a contact us button on home page, sales page, and contact us page, it should be this as the email,

[email protected]

If it is not please let me know. The best way to get ahold of them is by phone. Johns Cell is on the contact us page and he would be more than glad to talk They don't check thier email all that often.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice site! John & Melanie are nice people.


----------

